# Crispy walk with the woofs - PIC HEAVY



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Had a lovely morning out with the woofs.

Safe to say that going by the state of them and the noises coming from them as they snore their heads off they had fun


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::

They look like they had great fun what a fantastic walk.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

just on our doorstep this one. they are still snoring


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not surprised they are snoring, looks like they used a bit of energy on that walk


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Not a great ending tho, They have both come out in lumps and bumps, Guessing when they jumped in the large pond of stinging nettles


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

They are so so gorgeous cant believe little otis is now well big otis.. looks they had great fun hope they are both ok after the possible stinging nettles.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

catseyes said:


> They are so so gorgeous cant believe little otis is now well big otis.. looks they had great fun hope they are both ok after the possible stinging nettles.


Thanks, I know Otis is a lump, He does however still think he is teeny tiny little O .

They got over their stinging nettles malarky, Stupid woofs


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

You have some great action shots there!! 

They are two very happy boxers!


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh they look lovely and happy! I'm jealous of your location.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like you all had great fun, lovely woofers and fab photos


----------



## beagle21 (Jan 20, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous dogs....lovely scenery too - especially the one at the lakeside


----------

